
Winnie the Pooh banned from Chinese social media for looking like Xi Jinping - wascwywbt
http://shanghaiist.com/2017/07/17/winnie-the-pooh-censored.php
======
wascwywbt
Internet censorship in China is extreme due to a wide variety of laws and
administrative regulations. Under the Trump Administration, the groundwork for
internet censorship is being laid to squelch dissent.

------
kadavero
So there is a NotTheOnion department on Hacker News?

